# Huffy WHeeler Dealer



## Green Dragon (Mar 7, 2011)

well, got he bicycle bug  due to classic  middleweights I started working on . now got the muscle bike bug - this  is definately an addiction, lol.

 scored a pair of original owner Huffys last weekend - gal I got em from says one was hers, others was her brothers.  One she says was his is a rail style frame, but beat, missing parts,  spray painted on etc... but will be a good restore ( pics to follow ).

 Hers, however, is babied and clean, with original parts and seat, etc - however, odd thing is, it's a guys frame bike, not a girls  . so.. proves the old  adage that gals took better care of the bikes, hence girls  bikes being easire to find, just I got lucky and found a gal with a guys  bike.

 Have a question about the  brackets on the frame, what  did this hold ? 

 The only wheeler dealer pic I found on extensive online hunt was a tiny, somewhat blurred pic and it looks like there are reflectros on these tabs,  but that  seemd odd .... was it a number plate ? or ?? 
 one has part of a plastic piece in it, might be a plate, or reflector, it's white plastic, so ..

 any input appreciated.

 ~ AL


----------



## white trash (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are reflector brackets. I have a pair of those reflectors if you want them. If not then I could use the brackets for my reflectors. LOL If you need a front wheel I have a couple Huffy wheels I can sell cheap. Finding a match for that tire is going to cost you. Those tires do not sell cheap. The bike looks pretty clean though. I like the twin rail frames like that. Good score


----------



## Green Dragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

 I would definately be interested in the reflectors, if you want to shoot me a price on those.  Usually I'd not  worry about reflectors, as most removed them anyways, but this thing is so original.. 

 I do have the front wheel , just not on the bike - it has the original white letter original tire as well, but the front one is in worse shape, not sure  if I can save it or not, hope to  at least make it work, and this one won't be a rider  due to the cracks in the tires. 
 It's my first true survivor bike, so  I'm a lil excited about  getting  her cleaned up and presentable, even if a later year bike, still a neat find,for sure, not many left  about. 

 Let me know on the reflectors, thanks again.

 ~ AL 

 ps: do you have just the one set of reflectors ?  reason being, I would have to go look, but I  got the twin to this bike - was her brothers, and is abused, but I think it has at least one of those brackets as well, would have to go  over and look. ( bikes are at my dad's where there is room to work on em, he has a huge 3 bay fully equipt musclecar restoring  garage, just no heat, so winters are harsh  ...


----------



## white trash (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I have two sets and just one bracket. I will PM you after I go and see what I have exactly. Since you are not riding the bike your front tire should be okay. I have cleaned up some really crappy tires and even painted some for display bikes. If they do not have much air pressure in them you will have nothing to worry about. They also sell foam inserts in place of inner tubes at Wal Mart. They work okay for display bikes and never go flat. I will PM you later today.

Tommy


----------



## white trash (Mar 9, 2011)

PM sent. I have all the reflectors you need.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (May 1, 2020)

Green Dragon said:


> well, got he bicycle bug  due to classic  middleweights I started working on . now got the muscle bike bug - this  is definately an addiction, lol.
> 
> scored a pair of original owner Huffys last weekend - gal I got em from says one was hers, others was her brothers.  One she says was his is a rail style frame, but beat, missing parts,  spray painted on etc... but will be a good restore ( pics to follow ).
> 
> ...



I had a Wheeler Dealer when I was a kid. If my bike had graphic held in the frame I cannot recall. It was a great bike!
Interested in selling? I would be interested in buying.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2020)

Tuxguy66 said:


> I had a Wheeler Dealer when I was a kid. If my bike had graphic held in the frame I cannot recall. It was a great bike!
> Interested in selling? I would be interested in buying.



This post is over nine years old!


----------

